# PC-BSD Update Manager, PKGCONFLICTS
 I am new to PcBSD and on about the third update,



## bsjm (Nov 3, 2013)

PC-BSD Update Manager, PKGCONFLICTS
I am new to PC-BSD and on about the third update, I received the error "PKGCONFLICTS" and was advised to manually remove the problem package. After closing all other applications, I re-ran the package update a second time with the following log failure. Please advise.


Versions:
PC-BSD 9.2
Qt: 4.8.4                                                                               
KDE Development Platform: 4.10.5                                                        
KDE Daemon: 4.10.5  

pkg_output.log

```
Updating repository catalogue

Note, my submission was too long, had to chop out some lines

Resuming download of: /usr/local/tmp/All/opencv-core-2.3.1_8.txz
Resuming download of: /usr/local/tmp/All/netatalk-2.2.5,1.txz
Resuming download of: /usr/local/tmp/All/mysql55-server-5.5.34.txz
Resuming download of: /usr/local/tmp/All/opencore-amr-0.1.3.txz
Resuming download of: /usr/local/tmp/All/rtmpdump-2.4.20130923.txz
Resuming download of: /usr/local/tmp/All/libcddb-1.3.2_1.txz
Resuming download of: /usr/local/tmp/All/mosh-1.2.4.txz
Resuming download of: /usr/local/tmp/All/meanwhile-1.0.2_3.txz
Resuming download of: /usr/local/tmp/All/loudmouth-1.4.3_7.txz
Resuming download of: /usr/local/tmp/All/linux-f10-pango-1.28.3_1.txz
Resuming download of: /usr/local/tmp/All/libxml++-2.34.2.txz
Resuming download of: /usr/local/tmp/All/libqalculate-0.9.7_2.txz
Resuming download of: /usr/local/tmp/All/libpthread-stubs-0.3_4.txz
Resuming download of: /usr/local/tmp/All/libmspack-0.4.txz
Resuming download of: /usr/local/tmp/All/libmms-0.6.2.txz
Resuming download of: /usr/local/tmp/All/libltdl-2.4.2_2.txz
Resuming download of: /usr/local/tmp/All/liblqr-1-0.4.1_5.txz
Resuming download of: /usr/local/tmp/All/libimobiledevice-1.1.5.txz
Resuming download of: /usr/local/tmp/All/libgtop-2.28.4.txz
Resuming download of: /usr/local/tmp/All/libdiscid-0.6.1.txz
Resuming download of: /usr/local/tmp/All/libcroco-0.6.8.txz
Resuming download of: /usr/local/tmp/All/libassuan-2.1.1.txz
Resuming download of: /usr/local/tmp/All/libIDL-0.8.14_1.txz
Resuming download of: /usr/local/tmp/All/lensfun-0.2.7.txz
Resuming download of: /usr/local/tmp/All/java-zoneinfo-2013.g.txz
Resuming download of: /usr/local/tmp/All/iso-codes-3.46.txz
Resuming download of: /usr/local/tmp/All/gstreamer-0.10.36.txz
Resuming download of: /usr/local/tmp/All/gsettings-desktop-schemas-3.6.1_1.txz
Resuming download of: /usr/local/tmp/All/gpac-libgpac-0.4.5_7,1.txz
Resuming download of: /usr/local/tmp/All/gobject-introspection-1.36.0_2.txz
Resuming download of: /usr/local/tmp/All/gnome-menus-2.30.5.txz
Resuming download of: /usr/local/tmp/All/gmp-5.1.3.txz
Resuming download of: /usr/local/tmp/All/glibmm-2.36.2,1.txz
Resuming download of: /usr/local/tmp/All/glib-2.36.3.txz
Resuming download of: /usr/local/tmp/All/gettext-0.18.3.1.txz
Resuming download of: /usr/local/tmp/All/foomatic-db-engine-4.0.7,2.txz
Resuming download of: /usr/local/tmp/All/foomatic-db-20090530_3.txz
Resuming download of: /usr/local/tmp/All/djvulibre-3.5.25.3_1.txz
Resuming download of: /usr/local/tmp/All/curl-7.33.0.txz
Resuming download of: /usr/local/tmp/All/alsa-lib-1.0.27.2.txz
Resuming download of: /usr/local/tmp/All/perl5-5.16.3_1.txz
PKGCONFLICTS:
ERROR: pkg upgrade -U -F -y is still reporting conflicts... Resolve these manually and try again
```

To examine the above code, I launched via Konsole, and viewed with Kate
`sudo dolphin`
with the following errors:


```
[bspurr@pcbsd-1] ~% sudo dolphin
Password:
Fontconfig warning: "/usr/local/etc/fonts/conf.d/85-wqy.conf", line 28: Having multiple values in <test> isn't supported and may not work as expected
Fontconfig error: "/usr/local/etc/fonts/conf.d/85-wqy.conf", line 28: invalid attribute 'equal'
Fontconfig warning: "/usr/local/etc/fonts/conf.d/85-wqy.conf", line 44: Having multiple values in <test> isn't supported and may not work as expected
Fontconfig error: "/usr/local/etc/fonts/conf.d/85-wqy.conf", line 44: invalid attribute 'equal'
Fontconfig warning: "/usr/local/etc/fonts/conf.d/85-wqy.conf", line 54: Having multiple values in <test> isn't supported and may not work as expected
Fontconfig error: "/usr/local/etc/fonts/conf.d/85-wqy.conf", line 54: invalid attribute 'equal'
Fontconfig warning: "/usr/local/etc/fonts/conf.d/85-wqy.conf", line 60: Having multiple values in <test> isn't supported and may not work as expected
Fontconfig error: "/usr/local/etc/fonts/conf.d/85-wqy.conf", line 60: invalid attribute 'equal'
Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-bspurr" is owned by uid 1001 instead of uid 0.
Error: "/tmp/ksocket-bspurr" is owned by uid 1001 instead of uid 0.
Error: "/tmp/kde-bspurr" is owned by uid 1001 instead of uid 0.
^C[bspurr@pcbsd-1] ~%
```

I opened the file /usr/local/etc/fonts/conf.d/85-wqy.conf and found Oriental (Chinese?) characters. I thought the update may have changed my basic configuration as well.

I checked the environment for a bad parameter:

```
[bspurr@pcbsd-1] ~% env
GDM_LANG=en_US.UTF-8
XCURSOR_PATH=/usr/local/share/icons::~/.icons:/usr/local/share/icons:/usr/local/share/pixmaps:/usr/local/lib/X11/icons
LANGUAGE=
KDE_MULTIHEAD=false
KDE_SESSION_VERSION=4
KONSOLE_PROFILE_NAME=Shell
KONSOLE_DBUS_SERVICE=:1.351
LOGNAME=bspurr
WINDOWPATH=9
KDE_FULL_SESSION=true
DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS=unix:path=/tmp/dbus-DYhT1AkSsD,guid=51e5e85f10571776cf4eb6215275deac
PATH=/usr/local/share/pcbsd/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/home/bspurr/bin
USER=bspurr
GNOME_KEYRING_PID=3503
LANG=en_US.UTF-8
WINDOWID=102760531
XDG_CONFIG_DIRS=/usr/local/etc/xdg:/usr/pbi/etc/xdg:/etc/xdg:/usr/local/etc/xdg:/usr/local/etc/xdg/xfce4
XDG_DATA_DIRS=/usr/local/share:/share:/usr/share:/usr/pbi/share:/usr/local/share:/usr/share:/usr/local/share:/usr/local/share/gnome
DISPLAY=:0
PWD=/usr/home/bspurr
GDMSESSION=01kde4
XCURSOR_THEME=Jimmac
GS_LIB=/usr/home/bspurr/.fonts
GDM_KEYBOARD_LAYOUT=us
COLORFGBG=15;0
XAUTHORITY=/tmp/kde-bspurr/xauth-1001-_0
ENV=/usr/home/bspurr/.shrc
KDE_SESSION_UID=1001
SSH_AGENT_PID=3577
XDG_SESSION_COOKIE=4304b5979d382a6f7d999002526dd7eb-1383456426.541482-696870356
XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP=KDE
PAGER=more
TERM=xterm
PROFILEHOME=
BLOCKSIZE=K                                                                             
SESSION_MANAGER=local/pcbsd-1:/tmp/.ICE-unix/3655                                       
QT_PLUGIN_PATH=/usr/home/bspurr/.kde4/lib/kde4/plugins/:/usr/local/lib/kde4/plugins/    
SSH_AUTH_SOCK=/tmp/ssh-sVH3BHAnJX6h/agent.3520                                          
EDITOR=vi                                                                               
KONSOLE_DBUS_SESSION=/Sessions/1                                                        
GNOME_KEYRING_CONTROL=/tmp/keyring-HhLqMI                                               
DESKTOP_SESSION=01kde4                                                                  
USERNAME=bspurr                                                                         
SHELL_SESSION_ID=2c2e516d741e4cb6832d3fe7551a9eee                                       
HOME=/usr/home/bspurr                                                                   
KONSOLE_DBUS_WINDOW=/Windows/1                                                          
SHELL=/bin/csh                                                                          
HOSTTYPE=FreeBSD                                                                        
VENDOR=amd                                                                              
OSTYPE=FreeBSD                                                                          
MACHTYPE=x86_64                                                                         
SHLVL=1                                                                                 
GROUP=bspurr                                                                            
HOST=pcbsd-1                                                                            
MANPATH=/usr/share/man:/usr/local/man:/usr/share/openssl/man:/usr/local/lib/perl5/5.14/man:/usr/local/lib/perl5/5.14/perl/man                                                   
CLICOLOR=true
```

I also looked at /etc/defaults/rc.config, a lot of stuff but nothing stands out. There are also other problems which I don't think existed before, but this is a start.

Thanks, Bob


----------



## sossego (Nov 4, 2013)

http://forums.pcbsd.org is where you want to ask this question.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 4, 2013)

[thread=7290]*PC-BSD* DesktopBSD FreeNAS NAS4Free m0N0WALL pfSense ArchBSD kFreeBSD JabirOS topics[/thread]


----------

